# Comparison of ZZ/Petrus LS/LL Methods



## mDiPalma (Aug 4, 2017)

Various versions of this chart have been floating around Discord for a while, so I thought it would be beneficial to share with others. Normally, this wouldn't warrant it's own thread, but I think it's more important than many current threads.

It compares algorithm count and move count for several popular Last Slot / Last Layer variants for methods that orient edges beforehand (Petrus, ZZ, Heise, ie good methods). Frequency-normalized movecount statistics are either exact or calculated from a large number of HARCS solution simulations with popular published algorithm sets.

*The closer you are to the origin, the better "bang for your buck". If a variant is both below and to the left of another variant (of the same number of looks), it is superior in these categories. *The red line is a quadratic fit to the data, drawn for reference. Information on these variants can be found on the wiki.








Spoiler: data



as executed:

```
Method         Step 1        Step 2        Step 3         AUFS        Total        Alg Count
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ZBLL           7.04          14.37         ---            1.5         22.91        493
ZZ-b (alg)     7.77          14.64         ---            2.25        24.66        227
CR             5.33          9.07          9              1.5         24.90        144 (72 w/ M)
CR†            5.33          9.306         9.333          1.5         25.47        144 (72 w/ M)
Speed-Heise    5.573         9.305         9.333          1.5         25.71        72
ZZ-b (int)     10.07         14.64         ---            1.5         26.21        169
CPLS           2.6*          8.22          13.15          2.25        26.22        110
Fish & Chips   7.04          9.083         9.333          1.5         26.96        36
ZZ-CT          10.37         15.21         ---            2.25        27.83        197
WV/SV          4.67          8.74          12.82          2.25        28.48        48
COLL/EPLL      7.04          12.08         7.5            2.25        28.87        46
intuitive**    5.573         6             16.33          1.5         29.40        0
OLL/PLL        7.04          7.93          12.82          2.25        30.04        28

* 2 if cancelled with rb square
** create pair, insert while solving edges, corner commutators
```




Thoughts/comments?


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2017)

Do you know where "anti-" ZZ-b would be? i.e, LS+unphase edges -> ZBLL\ZZLL. Would it be easy to calculate?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Fish and chips???


----------



## Oatch (Jan 6, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Fish and chips???



Fish and chips is a 2-look last layer method. In the 'fish' step, you solve all the edges and 1 corner (usually with sunes which have that distinctive 'fish' shape, hence the name). 'Chips' is just L3C, which you typically solve with a corner commutator.


----------



## Schmizee (sub-20 roux) (Jun 9, 2018)

Oatch said:


> Fish and chips is a 2-look last layer method. In the 'fish' step, you solve all the edges and 1 corner (usually with sunes which have that distinctive 'fish' shape, hence the name). 'Chips' is just L3C, which you typically solve with a corner commutator.


Do you have any resources or tutorials on the "fish" part?


----------



## Oatch (Jun 9, 2018)

Schmizee (sub-20 roux) said:


> Do you have any resources or tutorials on the "fish" part?



Try this outline of the method here.


----------

